# ifconfig: command not found [solved]

## paulcr217

Hi all

Complete noob here where linux is concerned

I've finished installing gentoo as per the installation guide but I seem to be missing the ifconfig command

also I am having problems getting my net connection working. During boot I get 

Starting eth0

Loading networking modules for eth0

 modules:apipa iptunnell

 apipa:missing required function interface_exists

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

             "netmount" was not started

Any help would be appreciated

thanks

PaulLast edited by paulcr217 on Sun Dec 18, 2005 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sub_zero

The ifconfig command belonds to the net-tools package.  So you can try to re-emerge it.  Since you list your experience with linux as very little, are you trying to use ifconfig as root?  If not, that's your problem.

----------

## paulcr217

Hi sub-zero

thanks for the reply

I am logged in as root so I don't think thats the problem. Also how do I emerge it when I have no net connection. 

It is on the LiveCD, can I emerge it from there somehow ?

Net worked fine during the LiveCD install and I followed all the default options through the installation manual

Thanks for your help again

Paul

----------

## paulcr217

I did a find for net-tools on my system and found that there is a net-tools package present

It's located in /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11

Shouldn't that mean that I have ifconfig?

help!

----------

## sub_zero

If that's the only thing that shows up when you do a search for net-tools, I don't believe you have it installed.  I'm pretty sure you can do it through the cd, but if you can get internet during the installation, then boot the live-cd again, mount and chroot into your gentoo system, and emerge net-tools there.

----------

## paulcr217

thanks subsero

i rebooted into the livecd, mounted,chrooted and emerged the net-tools package

thanks again champ

----------

## sub_zero

Being able to do that through the livecd can be very helpful.  There have been many times where my kernel wouldn't boot or there's a problem with glibc or something that's now allowing it to boot, so I'd use the livecd.

----------

